# Lamela va al Tottenham?



## MaggieCloun (20 Agosto 2013)

Come riporta Di Marzio a Londra c'è *Sabatini *con l'agente di *Lamela*, possibile incontro con il *Tottenham*?


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2013)

Povera Rometta


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2013)

Mi ripeto anche qui, una volta venduto Bale se decidono di puntare su Lamela per la Roma sarà quasi impossibile dire no.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2013)

willian(chadli)-sigurdsson/dembelè-lamela 
soldado

sarebbe una attacco di livello altissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> willian(chadli)-sigurdsson/dembelè-lamela
> soldado
> 
> sarebbe una attacco di livello altissimo


Dembelè giocherà dietro con Paulinho. Credo che la linea dei trequartisti sarebbe composta da tutti i nuovi acquisti:
...Paulinho-Dembelè
Lamela-Willian-Chadli
.........Soldado
Tanta roba sicuramente considerato che si ritroverebbero in panchina gente come Sigurdsson, Holtby, Lennon ma anche gli stessi Capoue e Parker.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto anche qui, una volta venduto Bale se decidono di puntare su Lamela per la Roma sarà quasi impossibile dire no.


Dopo le partenze di Osvaldo e Lamela vorrò vedere cosa combineranno sul mercato in pochissimi giorni, ricordiamo che resterebbero con il vecchissimo Totti e il fumosissimo Gervinho.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dembelè giocherà dietro con Paulinho. Credo che la linea dei trequartisti sarebbe composta da tutti i nuovi acquisti:
> ...Paulinho-Dembelè
> Lamela-Willian-Chadli
> .........Soldado
> ...



chadli è bravo,ma non credo puntino subito su di lui come titolare e poi willian a sinistra è molto più "devastante" .

davanti alla difesa c'è anche sandro

fatto sta che hanno infinite soluzioni tra mediana e trequarti,a questo punto gli servirebbe un attaccante di riserva,però anche se l'anno scorso defoe e adebayor hanno fatto pena sono delle ottime riserve


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> chadli è bravo,ma non credo puntino subito su di lui come titolare e poi willian a sinistra è molto più "devastante" .
> 
> davanti alla difesa c'è anche sandro
> 
> fatto sta che hanno infinite soluzioni tra mediana e trequarti,a questo punto gli servirebbe un attaccante di riserva,però anche se l'anno scorso defoe e adebayor hanno fatto pena sono delle ottime riserve


Defoe e Adebayor vanno più che bene come riserve, l'unico a non convincermi è Soldado, non mi è mai sembrato nulla di che. Detto questo ho ipotizzato la linea titolare includendo Chadli perché credo schiereranno i loro acquisti più onerosi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2013)

Paulinho Capoue

Lamela Dembelè Willian

Soldado​
Cioè  come si fa a non usarli sempre a PES ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Paulinho Capoue
> 
> Lamela Dembelè Willian
> 
> ...


Dembelè gioca in mediana, accidenti a voi


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dembelè gioca in mediana, accidenti a voi



Mah, comunque interpreta il ruolo in modo dinamico e tecnico, secondo me finirà per giocare lì.


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Ma quel Sandro che contro di noi non faceva altro che rubare palloni che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Dexter (20 Agosto 2013)

la difesa degli Spurs non è niente di che,farebbero bene a comprare qualcuno dietro. Dal centrocampo in su hanno una rosa lunghissima e ben assortita. L'unico ruolo che davvero non mi convince è quello di prima punta...Hanno Soldado,che non mi ha mai convinto,e Defoe e Adebayor che bah...


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma quel Sandro che contro di noi non faceva altro che rubare palloni che fine ha fatto?



Ha l'infortunio facile...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Defoe e Adebayor vanno più che bene come riserve, l'unico a non convincermi è Soldado, non mi è mai sembrato nulla di che. Detto questo ho ipotizzato la linea titolare includendo Chadli perché credo schiereranno i loro acquisti più onerosi.



chadli è costato solo 9 milioni,capoue 12...indi 

comunque se prendono coentrao nell'affare bale, e con quei soldi oltre ai già citati willian e lamela prendono qualche bel difensore centrale(chiriches,martins indi et simila) possono contendere per la premier e di diritto diventano i favoriti per l'europa league.

comunque dopo aver ceduto osvaldo(grande errore secondo me) se cedono anche lamela,la roma è alla frutta altrochè


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> chadli è costato solo 9 milioni,capoue 12...indi


Argh, pensavo l'avessero pagato molto di più Chadli.


----------



## Aldo (20 Agosto 2013)

Lamela rimarrà a Roma al 99% l'agente non è a Londra, ma a Roma è stanno discutendo il rinnovo del contratto. Poi se arriverà un'offerta vicina ai 40 mln e la Roma avrà già in mano il sostituto (Nani) lo cederà, altrimenti non basteranno nemmeno 40 mln a convincere la Roma a cedere il giocatore a questo punto del mercato, queste sono trattative che richiedono mesi o cifre folli. Sabatini non è a Londra per Lamela ma per Borriello (fulham) e per trovare il sostituto di Osvaldo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Lamela rimarrà a Roma al 99% l'agente non è a Londra, ma a Roma è stanno discutendo il rinnovo del contratto. Poi se arriverà un'offerta vicina ai 40 mln e la Roma avrà già in mano il sostituto (Nani) lo cederà, altrimenti non basteranno nemmeno 40 mln a convincere la Roma a cedere il giocatore a questo punto del mercato, queste sono trattative che richiedono mesi o cifre folli. Sabatini non è a Londra per Lamela ma per Borriello (fulham) e per trovare il sostituto di Osvaldo.



ma lo spero per voi guarda,infatti lamela per me a meno di 45 milioni tutti e subito non deve partire,altrimenti fate una ***.zata abnorme e il suo eventuale sostituto bhè...fa una partita giusta e 10 no.

Spero per voi inoltre che prendiate una buona punta al posto di osvaldo


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2013)

*Non c'è l'accordo tra Tottenham e Roma per Lamela*. I dirigenti giallorossi chiedono 35, gli inglesi offrono 30. Nei prossimi giorni le parti si riaggiorneranno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2013)

se la differenza e davvero di 5 milioni allora credo che si farà


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Lamela rimarrà a Roma al 99% l'agente non è a Londra, ma a Roma è stanno discutendo il rinnovo del contratto. Poi se arriverà un'offerta vicina ai 40 mln e la Roma avrà già in mano il sostituto (Nani) lo cederà, altrimenti non basteranno nemmeno 40 mln a convincere la Roma a cedere il giocatore a questo punto del mercato, queste sono trattative che richiedono mesi o cifre folli. Sabatini non è a Londra per Lamela ma per Borriello (fulham) e per trovare il sostituto di Osvaldo.



Beh se gli spurs prendono oltre 100 mln di euro per Bale non è impossibile ipotizzare che ne possano investire 35-40 per Lamela. Francamente è una cifra che farebbe tentennare non poco la Roma eh.


----------



## juventino (21 Agosto 2013)

Se veramente cede uno come Lamela la Roma deve avere già in mano il sostituto.


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se veramente cede uno come Lamela la Roma deve avere già in mano il sostituto.



La Roma è una squadretta dismessa ormai, non ha forza societaria, ha dirigenti da metà classifica. Non mi meraviglierebbe lo cedessero senza aver già in mano un reale sostituto.


----------



## tequilad (21 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Roma è una squadretta dismessa ormai, non ha forza societaria, ha dirigenti da metà classifica. Non mi meraviglierebbe lo cedessero senza aver già in mano un reale sostituto.



Assolutamente. Hanno messo in piedi un progetto tre anni fa che ormai hanno già abbandonato pensando a "fare il possibile per salvare ogni stagione"


----------



## juventino (21 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Roma è una squadretta dismessa ormai, non ha forza societaria, ha dirigenti da metà classifica. Non mi meraviglierebbe lo cedessero senza aver già in mano un reale sostituto.



Saranno pure allo sbando, ma non possono cedere un calciatore di quel peso senza sostituirlo.


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

Possono eccome, sono allo sbando.


----------



## Aldo (21 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Hanno messo in piedi un progetto tre anni fa che ormai hanno già abbandonato pensando a "fare il possibile per salvare ogni stagione"



La Roma non ha abbandonato nessun progetto. Se vende Lamela (cosa che non accadrà) avrà sicuramente un sostituto.

Se la Roma voleva prendere Ljajic o Honda stavano già a Roma.


----------



## Serginho (21 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La Roma non ha abbandonato nessun progetto. Se vende Lamela (cosa che non accadrà) avrà sicuramente un sostituto.
> 
> Se la Roma voleva prendere Ljajic o Honda stavano già a Roma.



Si ma tanto sempre settimi arrivate


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La Roma non ha abbandonato nessun progetto. Se vende Lamela (cosa che non accadrà) avrà sicuramente un sostituto.
> 
> Se la Roma voleva prendere Ljajic o Honda stavano già a Roma.



Il punto è che ne Ljajic ne Honda vogliono andare alla Roma, a meno che tu non li riempa di soldi, cosa che non fanno.


----------



## Aldo (21 Agosto 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Si ma tanto sempre settimi arrivate



classico tifosetto che non capisce niente, che pensa che la sua squadra è più forte perchè si chiama Milan, e non ha nulla da dire sull'argomento.


----------



## Serginho (21 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> classico tifosetto che non capisce niente, che pensa che la sua squadra è più forte perchè si chiama Milan, e non ha nulla da dire sull'argomento.



No e' diverso. Io non vado nei forum delle altre squadre a punzecchiare per poi far finta di non aspettarmi una risposta. Ah e per inciso si, il Milan e' piu' forte sia guardando la bacheca sia guardando i risultati degli ultimi due anni.


----------



## Aldo (21 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il punto è che ne Ljajic ne Honda vogliono andare alla Roma, a meno che tu non li riempa di soldi, cosa che non fanno.



perchè il Milan come li sta prendendo offrendo un contratto superiore al valore del giocatore. Se la Roma li vuole ci vanno e pure di corsa. E che sono mezze *****.


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> perchè il Milan come li sta prendendo offrendo un contratto superiore al valore del giocatore. Se la Roma li vuole ci vanno e pure di corsa. E che sono mezze *****.



Ma figurati! Honda tra tre mesi può decidere dove andare a giocare. Ljalic se lascia Firenze è per qualcosa di più ambizioso. La Roma da quanti anni non gioca le coppe europee?! 3?! Eddai. 

Si tratta anche di progetto, se vuoi che un giocatore passi sopra al progetto che manca lo puoi convincere solo con il dio denaro.


----------



## Dexter (21 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> perchè il Milan come li sta prendendo offrendo un contratto superiore al valore del giocatore. Se la Roma li vuole ci vanno e pure di corsa. E che sono mezze *****.


ma io non credo sai. la roma non gioca le coppe,ha l'appeal di un pescara qualunque. fra l'altro l'ambiente è uno dei peggiori,basta guardare la presentazione di oggi. ad oggi un giocatore che viene in italia preferisce fiorentina,milan,juve,napoli ma anche lazio.


----------



## Aldo (21 Agosto 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> No e' diverso. Io non vado nei forum delle altre squadre a punzecchiare per poi far finta di non aspettarmi una risposta. Ah e per inciso si, il Milan e' piu' forte sia guardando la bacheca sia guardando i risultati degli ultimi due anni.



Qui si stava a discutere di Lamela non di chi arriva settimo o altro quindi no ti rispondo più.

Io sono su questo forum perchè seguo il Milan che mi sta simpatico. Solo che le persone come te che mi stanno sul ***...


----------



## Serginho (21 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Qui si stava a discutere di Lamela non di chi arriva settimo o altro quindi no ti rispondo più.
> 
> Io sono su questo forum perchè seguo il Milan che mi sta simpatico. Solo che le persone come te che mi stanno sul ***...



Ho risposto cosi [email protected] si parlava di progetto Roma. Tu dici che c'e' un progetto, io invece ti chiedo: Quale sarebbe questo progetto? arrivare settimi ogni anno?


----------



## robs91 (21 Agosto 2013)

Io per 40 milioni lo darei via.Gran talento,mi piace molto,ma a certe cifre è impossibile rinunciare.


----------



## Aldo (21 Agosto 2013)

Il Milan ha una storia più prestigiosa rispetto alla Roma questo non lo metto in dubbio questo è dovuto al fatto che è nato parecchi anni prima ed ha avuto presidenti di molto più ricchi rispetto alla Roma.

A parità di condizioni qualsiasi giocatore che non è tifoso della Roma o che odia il Milan ora come ora sceglierà di andare al Milan.

Il mio punto è che se la Roma avrebbe voluto Honda o Ljaljc i dirigenti della Roma li avrebbero presi perchè ora come ora la Roma gli avrebbe offerto condizioni migliori rispetto al Milan.

E non mi dite che non vengono perchè la Roma non gioca le coppe, perchè non sono fenomeni e nemmeno giocatori tanto forti Strootman e di molto superiore ed è venuto a Roma.

Il progetto della Roma è quello di creare un grande club sfruttando il marchio Roma che è la città più famosa al Mondo in assoluto.


----------



## Aldo (21 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Io per 40 milioni lo darei via.Gran talento,mi piace molto,ma a certe cifre è impossibile rinunciare.



questo è vero perchè 40 mln è una cifra di molto superiore rispetto al valore del giocatore. ma loro offrono 30 mln scarsi a 10 giorni dalla chiusura del mercato per questo credo che resta a Roma


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha una storia più prestigiosa rispetto alla Roma questo non lo metto in dubbio questo è dovuto al fatto che è nato parecchi anni prima ed ha avuto presidenti di molto più ricchi rispetto alla Roma.
> 
> A parità di condizioni qualsiasi giocatore che non è tifoso della Roma o che odia il Milan ora come ora sceglierà di andare al Milan.
> 
> ...



Ma lol, il prestigio si perde non andando in coppa, voi potete sborsare quello che volete e quando volete, di solito il Milan fa mercato a fine agosto e comunque bene o male in Champions riesce anche ad arrivarci, voi non più.
I giocatori scelgono anche in base alle coppe, anzi direi soprattutto, quindi al 90% siete sempre tagliati fuori, se il Milan offre 10 mln per il serbo viene da noi non da voi, pure se offrite al stessa cifra; stessa cosa sarebbe stata per Strootman, avessimo voluto lui da subito con i soldi giusti sarebbe arrivato di corsa, altro che Roma non scherziamo.


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha una storia più prestigiosa rispetto alla Roma questo non lo metto in dubbio questo è dovuto al fatto che è nato parecchi anni prima ed ha avuto presidenti di molto più ricchi rispetto alla Roma.
> 
> A parità di condizioni qualsiasi giocatore che non è tifoso della Roma o che odia il Milan ora come ora sceglierà di andare al Milan.
> 
> ...



Allora forse non mi sono spiegato bene. 

Io dico che un calciatore se viene messo davanti alla scelta: Milan o Roma va a Milano di corsa, ma non solo per la storia del Milan, ma sopratutto perchè il Milan gioca le coppe e prova a lottare per vincere, la Roma attuale no. Unico motivo per provare a fargli cambiare idea è offrire economicamente molto di più.

Tu parli di Strootman, è venuto a Roma perchè non c'era nessun altro club più prestigioso disposto a prenderlo, quindi pur di lasciare l'Olanda per un campionato più prestigioso ed un contratto più oneroso ha scelto Roma. 

Nel caso Honda io dico solo che non andrebbe alla Roma dal momento in cui il Milan lo cerca. 
Ljajlic non andrebbe alla Roma, perchè piuttosto rimane in una Fiorentina che al momento è più ambiziosa. 

Non è una critica verso la Roma per partito preso, è un mettere sul tavolo la realtà dei fatti, la Roma da anni fallisce il progetto, secondo me per incapacità di chi allestisce la squadra. 

Io da quando si è insediata la nuova proprietà la chiamo la Roma caraibica, va a prender giocatori su giocatori oltre oceano, la maggior parte gente proprio improponibile per il campionato italiano. 

E quest'anno se devo dire la mia ha fatto un mercato fin'ora pessimo, s'è indebolita. Ed occhio a Lamela, che non è cosi scontato rimanga. Poi certo, non conosco il nuovo mister quindi non mi sbilancio, potrebbe anche esser un valore aggiunto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello sport oggi potrebbe essere il giorno di *Lamela al Tottenham, la cifra dovrebbe essere intorno ai 30/35 milioni.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Agosto 2013)

per 35 milioni però...


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Agosto 2013)

Attenzione perchè secondo Sportmediaset il sostituto di Lamela alla Roma potrebbe essere Ljaijc...


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Agosto 2013)

Iniziano già a uscire i dettagli dell'accordo: *alla Roma una cifra tra i 33 e i 38 milioni*. 

Lamela firmerà un *contratto di 5 anni con un ingaggio di 2.5 milioni annui a salire*, il doppio di quanto attualmente prende in giallorosso. 

Il fratello su Twitter ha confermato che l'operazione si farà. 

Per sostituirlo intanto si fanno i nomi di *Nani del Manchester United*, in scadenza nel 2014, oppure due punte come *Matri e Demba Ba. *


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Agosto 2013)

La Roma ha perso tanto con questa cessione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Borriello, Destro, Totti e Gervinho è il loro parco attaccanti. Mediocre come pochi ma hanno tanti soldi, vedremo che combineranno, hanno giusto una decina di giorni per comprare uno o due giocatori di buon livello.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Agosto 2013)

fino a quando non vedo non credo,sarebbe folle cederlo...


----------



## jaws (22 Agosto 2013)

La Roma adesso ha tanti soldi da spendere e pochi giorni per comprare. La situazione ideale per strapagare un bidone


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2013)

Come riporta di Marzio *in giornata o al massimo domattina Erik Lamela raggiungerà Londra.*


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> La Roma adesso ha tanti soldi da spendere e pochi giorni per comprare. La situazione ideale per strapagare un bidone



spero solo che non sia ljajic il loro obbietivo.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Lo dicevo che se ne andava, da tempo


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2013)

prenderei un esterno forte fossi in loro. Gervinho,Totti,Florenzi sulle ali è vergognoso 
p.s. quando questi cedono totti diventano forti.


----------



## Frikez (26 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> prenderei un esterno forte fossi in loro. Gervinho,Totti,Florenzi sulle ali è vergognoso
> p.s. quando questi cedono totti diventano forti.



Ad avercelo noi Florenzi, comunque prendono Ljajic apposta..chiaramente dopo l'investimento fatto l'anno scorso su Destro ci puntano molto.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> prenderei un esterno forte fossi in loro. Gervinho,Totti,Florenzi sulle ali è vergognoso
> p.s. quando questi cedono totti diventano forti.



Quando Totti molla forse la Roma calcio sparisce del tutto. La Roma è tutt'ora Totti.


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Totti è stato un campione , ma si crede ancora tale con atteggiamenti da tale, orami segna su punizione, su rigore, gioca da fermo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quando Totti molla forse la Roma calcio sparisce del tutto. La Roma è tutt'ora Totti.



infatti...e l'ha dimostrato l'anno scorso...è stato uno dei migliori della Serie A

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Totti è stato un campione , ma si crede ancora tale con atteggiamenti da tale, orami segna su punizione, su rigore, gioca da fermo.



dai l'anno scorso ha corso come un cavallo...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Come riporta di Marzio *in giornata o al massimo domattina Erik Lamela raggiungerà Londra.*



peccato


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Giocherà anche da fermo ma ad esempio anche l'anno scorso è stato il migliore della Roma ed uno dei pochi a salvarsi. In quella squadra è ancora uno dei pochi a metterci voglia, impegno e passione. Oltre che indubbie capacità tecnico-tattiche anche se da fermo. 

L'età conta fino ad un certo punto e qualche giorno fa pure Toni ce l'ha dimostrato.


----------

